# Problemas amplificador de guitarra Marshall valvestate 8080



## ary (Oct 12, 2012)

hola recientemente me regalaron un amplificador marshall modelo 8080 pero tengo un inconveniente con el trafo. esta quemado y no se que voltaje maneja. baje el diagrama pero no especifica voltaje ni amperaje. desde ya gracias


----------



## jlaudio (Oct 12, 2012)

FOTOS DEL AMPLIficador. de cuantos vatios es, que ohmniaje son los parlantes ideales, y que potencia entrega, mira el filtrado de la rectificacion te puede dar una idea, si son de 50 voltios puede que sea de unos 40 voltios, que transistores usa


----------



## ary (Oct 12, 2012)

es de 80w. los capacitores de fuente son de 50v el parlante es de 8ohms. lleva los tip142 y tip 147 que estan en corto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2012)

Máximo 45 + 45 Vdc , mejor 40 + 40 Vdc lo que significa un transformador de 30 + 30 Vca , supongo de algo mas de 100 Watts .

Medile la seccion a tu nucleo


----------



## geor16 (Mar 10, 2017)

Hola, tengo un amplificador de guitarra de 80W: Marshall valvestate 8080. Lo compre usado, con bastantes años y muy rockeado. Le encontré los siguientes problemas y se los quiero intentar solucionar:

Potenciómetros destrozados. 
Cuando estoy un rato tocando baja el volumen y luego vuelve a subir.
Voy a tratar los dos problemas por separado, con las posibles causas y soluciones y las dudas que me surgen sobre ellas.

*Problema 2: Potenciómetros destrozados.*

*Posible solución:* cambiar todos los potenciómetros. Ya los compre, pero hay algunos valores que no son comerciales y les tuve que buscar remplazo. Estos son: B4K7 (conseguí B5K), B22K (conseguí B25K) y B220K (Conseguí B250K).

*Mi duda es:* 
*
¿tendré algún problema con esto remplazos? (Adjunto lista con función de cada potenciómetro).
*
*Problema 2: baja el volumen y luego vuelve a subir el volumen.*

Estuve leyendo por ahí que muchos atribuyen este problema a varias causas:

Calentamiento de la soldadura del zócalo de la válvula. Dicen que puede venir mal soldado o que se *[Término innecesariamente vulgar]* la soldadura con el pasar del tiempo.
Calentamiento de las resistencias de 5W y 7W, esto es seguro porque se nota que esta quemada la placa en las base de estas resistencias como se ve en la foto. Lo que no estoy seguro si esto será la causa del problema o una consecuencia. 
Problemas en los contactos de las fichas del loop de efecto.

*Posible solución: *En este caso lo que voy a hacer es atacar los tres problemas: Desoldar y volver a soldar el zócalo de la válvula. Cambiar todas las resistencias grandes (de 5W y 7W), pero remplazarlas por otras de mayor potencia, por ej: las de 5W por unas de 7W y las de 7W por unas de 10W. Limpiar las fichas del loop de efectos. Ya que estoy también voy a cambiar la pasta de los transistores, se ve bastante seca y ya tiene muchos años el amplificador.

*Mis dudas son: *
*
Tendrá sentido hacer esto, o no tiene nada que ver con el problema. 
El razonamiento de cambiar una resistencia que calienta mucho y quema la placa (7W) por una de más potencia (10W) para que trabaje mas holgada y levante menos temperatura o esto no es así.
Cambiar la grasa siliconada de los integrados cuando ah pasado mucho tiempo ayuda con los problemas de calor o esto no es así.

*
Intente ser lo mas sintético y puntual posible, espero que me haya podido explicar bien. Y si alguno tiene tiempo de leer y responderme si se le ocurre alguna idea o encuentra algún razonamiento demasiado errado se los voy a agradecer.


----------



## Bleny (Mar 10, 2017)

Antes de cambiar los potenciómetros yo probaría a echar limpia contactos en el pequeño agujero que tiene los potenciómetros en la parte trasera arriba, si ves que siguen fallando entonces si los sustituiría, 

los condensadores parecen hayan derramado liquido yo los sustituiría y limpiaría la zona, revisa las soldaduras por posibles soldaduras frías en resistencia transistores etc.. , cambia la pasta térmica de los transistores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 10, 2017)

*Cambiar Potenciómetros:* 
La diferencia de valor de los reemplazos no creo que influyan en nada.
Si asegúrate de conseguir potenciómetros de muy buena calidad, o tendrás el mismo problema desde el comienzo.

*Repasar soldadura del zócalo de la válvula:* 

*Cambiar resistencias:* 
Si las originales funcionaron y aún funcionan no le veo sentido.
Colocar una resistencia con mayor poder de disipación no evitará que se cocine todo a su alrededor.
Yo solo repasaría las soldaduras de estas.

*Cambiar la grasa siliconada:* 
Yo no cambiaría nada.

A tu lista agregaría comprobar el rendimiento de la válvula, o directamente reemplazarla.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 10, 2017)

Y como ya te dijeron, yo cambiaría los condensadores de la placa, ya que con tanto tiempo de seguro estan secos.


----------



## Lamas (Mar 10, 2017)

En la tercera foto se ve derrame de liquido de los condensadores, tal como menciona Bleny..


----------



## geor16 (Mar 19, 2017)

Gracias por los comentarios. Ya desoldé todos los componentes que tenia que cambiar o que re-soldar y limpie la placa con un poco de alcohol(¿Esta bien esto o aconsejan otro producto?). 
Por lo que me dijeron voy a cambiar los 4 capacitores electrolíticos que se ven mal(igualmente parecen estar bien, lo que se ve derramado es un pegamento que se desparramo con la alta temperatura supongo).

Estoy esperando tener todas las componente que me faltan para terminar. Me surgió una duda con respecto a la alta temperatura en las resistencias R101, R102, R112 y R113. 
*¿Servirá de algo ponerle algún tipo de disipador a estas resistencias para evitar que me queme la placa?* Nunca vi en amplificadores resistencias con disipador, por eso pregunto. 

Lo de cambiar la valvula lo voy a tener en cuenta, pero antes voy a hacer todo lo otro y ver si mejor. Una pregunta que me surge en este punto. En caso de cambiar la valvula de un pre como este, hay que hacer algún ajuste de bias o algo por el estilo. 

En estos días seguramente haya avances y los estaré comentando. Muchas gracias otra vez.


----------



## juanma2468 (Mar 19, 2017)

Pues que las hay las hay.


----------



## geor16 (Ago 16, 2017)

Hola, me demore un poco en encontrar las componentes, pero ya cambie:   

Capacitores electrolíticos.
Potenciómetros. 
Resistencias de 5W o 7W.  
Válvula.
El amplificador anda muy bien, salvo un poco de ruido que quizás sea porque no conecte el tanque de reverb. El problema que tengo es que las hay cuatro resistencias que levantan 100 grados de temperatura. Lo que hace que se queme la placa y supongo que debe afectar a las componentes que tiene alrededor. (En las fotos que subí anteriormente se ve como quema la placa).
Las resistencias en cuestión son (adjunto plano con su ubicación): 

R101 y R102 que son de 330 ohm  5W (27,6V continua)
R112 y R113 que son de 180 ohm 7W (27,2V alterna)
Ahora lo que se me ocurre es armar un PCB chico aparte que contenga solo las resistencias para alejar el calor de las demás componentes de la placa. 
Otra cosa que se me ocurrió es en este PCB nuevo poner 2 resistencias en paralelo de cada una. Esto haría que pase la mitad de corriente por cada una y por lo tanto levanten menos temperatura. 

Está bien mi razonamiento o le estoy errando en algo? 
Es buena idea sacar las resistencias afuera de la placa? 
Lo de poner dos resistencias en paralelo funcionara para bajar la temperatura?
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 16, 2017)

Hola a todos , caro Don geor16 , poner las resistencias lejos de la tarjeta de circuito inpreso sin dudas es una buena idea , asi els no molestan a nadie  con lo elevado calientamento que es generado.
Poner dos resistencias en paralelo NO baja la tenperatura generada y si solamente dibide esa tenperatura entre els.
Puedes canbiar los dos diodos zener de 15V x 3W y las resistencias calientadoras por dos reguladores de 15V , uno LM7815 para la rama posictiva y uno LM7915 para la rama negativa.
Es muy bienvenido prover un dicipador de calor para los reguladores en caso els calienten demasiado o sea que no sea possible tocarlos con los dedos de las manos.
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2017)

Cómo te dice Ganiel

Ponelas levantadas del impreso , no les cortes las patas , las doblás y las soldás a la máxima altura que te lo pemita.

Saludos !


----------



## geor16 (Ago 16, 2017)

Hola, muchas gracias! Lo de ponerlas levantadas del impreso ya lo estas, y sin embargo queman la placa igual. Además le da mucho calor a los capacitores que tiene al lado y eso no creo que sea muy bueno.
Lo de sacarlas fuera de la placa en una placa aparte es muy mala idea? 
Sobre lo de poner dos resistencias en paralelo de cada una quizás generen el mismo calor entre las dos, pero separadas capaz disipa mejor. 
Habrá algún problema con poner dos en paralelo? Por cada una? La que trabaja con continua estoy casi seguro que no, ahora la que trabaja con alterna no estoy seguro. Esto hace que se divida el calor entre las dos? O estoy pensando algo mal.
Gracias otra vez por la colaboración..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2017)

Y si sacás las resistencias y los zeners y ponés 7815 y 7915 ?

O ponele de 10 Watts verticales .


----------



## geor16 (Ago 16, 2017)

Y podría ser para R101 y R102. Pero no estaría solucionando el problema en R112 y R113 también levantan temperatura. R112 y R113 trabajan en alterna y van a la válvula.


----------



## geor16 (Ago 18, 2017)

Al final termine haciendo una placa para sacar las resistencias de la placa del amplificador. Lo de cambiar los zener por regulador era complicado y no me daba una solución definitiva porque tenia dos resistencias mas que calentaban. 
La idea era remplazar cada resistencia por dos en paralelo de cada una, pensando que la resistencia equivalente de dos resistencias en paralelo de un mismo valor daba ese valor. No saque la cuenta y cuando medi me di cuenta que me daba la mitadad. Asi que solo deje una resistencia de cada una, como estaba originalmente pero alejada de las otra componentes y con un poco mas de espacio entre ellas. 
Espero que con esto se solucione el problema. 
Paso fotos para mostrar como quedo y en unos dias cuando pruebe bien cuento que pasa. 
Muchas gracias a los que se pusieron a leer y me dieron una mano..


----------



## geor16 (Mar 4, 2018)

Problema solucionado! el amplificador ya no tiene las fluctuaciones de sonido que tenia. lo probé durante unos meses y funciona impecable. Gracias por la colaboración..


----------



## pandacba (Mar 4, 2018)

La solución que te indicaron, de cambiar zener por reguladores, era la mejor opción y de forma definitiva.
Resistencia y zener sigue siendo precario por más que hayas desdoblado en los las resistencias, eso funciono bien hasta que falló. Poner una resistencia con un zener es pijoteria por parte de Marshall
En gustos no hay nada escrito y cada quien es dueño de hacer las cosas como quiera


----------



## geor16 (Mar 4, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> La solución que te indicaron, de cambiar zener por reguladores, era la mejor opción y de forma definitiva.
> Resistencia y zener sigue siendo precario por más que hayas desdoblado en los las resistencias, eso funciono bien hasta que falló. Poner una resistencia con un zener es pijoteria por parte de Marshall
> En gustos no hay nada escrito y cada quien es dueño de hacer las cosas como quiera



El problema es que esa solución me era valida para el problema de las resistencias R101 y R102. Tenia problema también con las resistencias R112 y R113, que iba a la válvula y también calentaban. Y para ese caso ya no aplica la solución anterior.


----------

